# US ARMY OR CANADIAN ARMY?



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

sorry i dont know where to post this so if someone could move it for me that would be great.
heres my question..i joined the canadian and am going to basic training april 1 and had the choice of whether to join the canadian army or the us army--just infantry. i have dual citizenship so i could have joined either. so in turn i joined the cf. i was very close to joining the us army but didnt. im not regreting my decision but im just curious to what some of you guys think. so...if you were in my shoes what army would you have joined and for what reasons?? 
if you have time...whats the pros/cons of each army?
your answers wont make me regret or rejoice my decision


----------



## Jaxson (8 Mar 2006)

if i was in your place, Id choose the Canadian army, for the simple reason, i live in this country and i am loyal to it, before any other.


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Mar 2006)

I joined the Canadian army because i wanted to serve my country, that should have been your decision, i wouldn' t try and think now weather it's the best idea now, your in the CF so make the best out of it.


----------



## TCBF (8 Mar 2006)

You should have joined the US Army.  You have dual, and they need soldiers a lot more than we do right now, because they are carrying the world's fight pretty much by themselves.

Tom


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

RHFC said:
			
		

> I joined the Canadian army because i wanted to serve my country, that should have been your decision, i wouldn' t try and think now weather it's the best idea now, your in the CF so make the best out of it.



sorry..im not thinking if it was the best decision now because i KNOW it is. im just curious of what OTHER people would decide...thats all. some people join the cf because it is their country and i know people who would join the us army to work with up to date technology and fight/serve with a much larger force.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Mar 2006)

I would have went with the USMC if i were you.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

There was a saying going around Germany, wa-aaay back when we had a Brigade-Group sitting in Lahr.
"An army with American equipment, Canadian troops, and German officers could rule the world."

Despite some potential "weakening" in all western armies, joining the Canadian infantry will still make you one of the best trained soldiers on this planet.....better, of course, if we had our mortars, pioneers, and TOW back.....but that's been "mentioned" somewhere else I think


----------



## The Gues-|- (8 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There was a saying going around Germany, wa-aaay back when we had a Brigade-Group sitting in Lahr.
> "An army with American equipment, Canadian troops, and German officers could rule the world."


I heard that same quote a while back but instead of Germans, it was British officers....   ???


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Mar 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> I heard that same quote a while back but instead of Germans, it was British officers....   ???



British? Who wants to haul around those big trunks and all that fancy chinaware?


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Mar 2006)

yeah i heard the same quote and it was German officers, cdn soldiers, and american equipment


----------



## Armymedic (8 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> sorry i dont know where to post this so if someone could move it for me that would be great.
> heres my question..i joined the canadian and am going to basic training april 1 and had the choice of whether to join the canadian army or the us army--just infantry. i have dual citizenship so i could have joined either. so in turn i joined the cf. i was very close to joining the us army but didnt. im not regreting my decision but im just curious to what some of you guys think. so...if you were in my shoes what army would you have joined and for what reasons??
> if you have time...whats the pros/cons of each army?
> your answers wont make me regret or rejoice my decision



You should join the US Army. They do not require you to use proper capitalization, punctuation and grammer in their written correspondence. In the Canadian Forces, how you write is an area of assessment, regardless of military occupation. To be promoted in the CF, you need to demonstrate the ability to communicate effectively through written correspondence. Another area that is assessed for potential for promotion is dedication to the ethnics and principle of the CF. In this area you have low potential because already you demonstrate by questioning your decision to join the CF you are not fully committed to serving your country and possibly giving up your life in its service. In the US Army, if you are not fully committed to God and Country when you join, the indoctrination of basic training will make it so for you.

Also if you spell checked your post you would have realized you needed to capitalize the appropriate words, for instance and most glaringly, "Canadian".

May I suggest you read this thread in your research:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327/post-224178.html#msg224178


----------



## IamCanadian (8 Mar 2006)

In my opinion, if you were born in Canada, then that is who you fight for. No other option if you ask me.


----------



## civvy3840 (8 Mar 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> I heard that same quote a while back but instead of Germans, it was British officers....   ???



Ya I heard it was German size battalions, British officers, Canadian soldiers, and American equipment. Oh well I guess it doesn't really matter what it is.

Anyway if I was in your shoes I would choose the CF, because Canada is my country, and I would want to give back to it what it has given to me.


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> You should join the US Army. They do not require you to use proper capitalization, punctuation and grammer in their written correspondence. In the Canadian Forces, how you write is an area of assessment, regardless of military occupation. To be promoted in the CF, you need to demonstrate the ability to communicate effectively through written correspondence. Another area that is assessed for potential for promotion is dedication to the ethnics and principle of the CF. In this area you have low potential because already you demonstrate by questioning your decision to join the CF you are not fully committed to serving your country and possibly giving up your life in its service. In the US Army, if you are not fully committed to God and Country when you join, the indoctrination of basic training will make it so for you.
> 
> Also if you spell checked your post you would have realized you needed to capitalize the appropriate words, for instance and most glaringly, "Canadian".



Did I ask if my grammar, spelling etc. was good enough to have in the *C*anadian army? Nor did I ask what is assessed for potential promotion.  If you would like me to write properly I will. I am not questioning my decision, because if I was, I should not have joined with an uncertain answer.  My question was asking other peoples opinions, what would* they * have done, not what I should have done.  The number one in my life is God, not my country, so if I decide to serve another country, I know that God will guide me through.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> Did I ask if my grammar, spelling etc. was good enough to have in the *C*anadian army? Nor did I ask what is assessed for potential promotion.  If you would like me to write properly I will. I am not questioning my decision, because if I was, I should not have joined with an uncertain answer.  My question was asking other peoples opinions, what would* they * have done, not what I should have done.  The number one in my life is God, not my country, so if I decide to serve another country, I know that God will guide me through.



Take the shots with a grain of salt, there common here (Warranted or not). Some people just like to dish it out moreso than others, and some just have their days. I think Armymedic may be having a day...

Like i said, a grain of salt.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Mar 2006)

Much better, thank you. And no, it is not "my day". I am an adult and on this forum we communicate like adults. Exactly like we do in the CF.

I understand your curiosity, but I do not believe that all join the military out of nationalistic pride and sense of duty. I believe they join for a variety of other reasons. As for either CF or US forces, without someone's first person viewpoint of what the differences are between the two, I do not believe you will get any satisfactory answers that are based on actual experience.


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Much better, thank you. And no, it is not "my day". I am an adult and on this forum we communicate like adults. Exactly like we do in the CF.
> 
> I understand your curiosity, but I do not believe that all join the military out of nationalistic pride and sense of duty. I believe they join for a variety of other reasons. As for either CF or US forces, without someone's first person viewpoint of what the differences are between the two, I do not believe you will get any satisfactory answers that are based on actual experience.


Thank you for your reply Armymedic.  It did make me think about it and I should start writing professionally, I better get used to it. You are right with the first person viewpoint, but you can also gather a lot of information from a relative/friend who has been in one or the other that could be in a deciding factor, and for an opinion.


----------



## Phillman (8 Mar 2006)

After a quick search of the quote section:

"If I had American supply lines, British planes, German officers and Canadian troops, I could take over the world"
- Attributed to Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, though it has been since shown that he in fact never said this.


----------



## orange.paint (8 Mar 2006)

I would have went USMC just for the basic fact you could do your minimal time there get a good tour to Iraq and come back and join the Canadian army afterwards.If I had my time back I would have joined the British army,but alas with a pregnant wife and a comfortable life all thats left is the wondering....

Your young go do some cool shit then come home and serve your country.One other beautiful thing about the US army is the promotion rate.You always got young guys to be bitch's and work their asses off,due to the fact they know in 6-7 years they'll be moved up the ranks and other new guys take over.

P.T is also a important thing down there.It may be beginning to be implemented here but at least there you know your WO can pass a PT test.

All that said you should be proud to be a soldier in any army,its the most prestigious career in the world in my mind.

The profession of arms .


----------



## double0three (8 Mar 2006)

I personally would not want to join the US army.  I do not trust the people in charge and do not share their vision as a country. I think whatever country you identify the most with, is the country you should serve.  Now being Canadian, I of course would rather serve here than any country in the world by far, but maybe I'm just a tad biased


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Mar 2006)

My mom is American, and I like that country more then the average Canadian. I however intend to proudly serve Canada to the best of my abilities if given the chance. I have had family in the armed services of both country, and respect them all equally.

However, there would be some things that would persuade me to go American, but it's pointless to mention them as I'm not sure you would all agree...

Either way, I am certain that I would be fighting with fine men and women, but I don't intend to let the   down until it lets me down...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Mar 2006)

Well, thats one up from what I was going to say about that comment......


----------



## RangerRay (8 Mar 2006)

I took a quick scan of some other armies' recruiting web sites...

The British Army will take citizens of any Commonwealth country regardless of previous experience...

The Australian Army will take anyone with previous military experience in a foreign military...

And the New Zealand Army will take anyone with experience in the British, Australian, Canadian, and US militaries.

IIRC, the CF will only take Canadian citizens and landed immigrants.

Would it not be a could idea to open it up to Commonwealth and US citizens too if we're in such a recruiting crunch?


----------



## Torlyn (8 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> They do not require you to use proper capitalization, punctuation and grammer in their written correspondence.



I hear spelling is important as well.  As well as "grammar".   ;D

T


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> The British Army will take citizens of any Commonwealth country regardless of previous experience...
> The Australian Army will take anyone with previous military experience in a foreign military...
> And the New Zealand Army will take anyone with experience in the British, Australian, Canadian, and US militaries.
> 
> ...


It was only a few years ago that this was the case.  We had many former service members of Commonwealth Nations joining the CF.  Since 9/11 we don't see that any more.  You may take into account in the facts that we share a continent with the US of A and that the US does not take 'foreigners' into their Armed Forces.


----------



## Guy. E (9 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "An army with American equipment, Canadian troops, and German officers could rule the world."



I would like to use that for my sig if you don't mind. (I'm 1/4 German By blood)


I would die for this if I thought it would make a difference.







not this:


----------



## Franko (9 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I would die for this if I thought it would make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are on the same team with the same agenda and have been for quite some time, despite what you would believe in the media.

Our troops _and_ American troops are dying for this agenda.....as are Dutch, Brits etc etc...

What are you trying to say? 

Regards


----------



## JBP (9 Mar 2006)

Also folks, if you've ever served in the armed forces of another nation, you cannot join any armed force of the USA. That was straight from a USMC recruiter over there. Mind you this was about 3-4 years ago, one of my buddies wanted to join them because, "I wanna see some $hit man!".....  :

Thank god he didn't make it in anyway, I think he had the IQ of my fridge and probably would have gotten himself killed.... 

Good guy and all but god...

Anyway....

So yeah, if you've already joined the CF, I don't think you can ever be in the USA military anymore buddy. And about God being your number one, BEFORE country?!?! Just so you know, you certainly won't be swearing allegiance to god, it will be for Queen and country just so you know.... 

In anycase, GOODLUCK - You already made the right decision, you went with your first instinct, your heart.


----------



## Guy. E (9 Mar 2006)

I would much rather have this draped over my coffin then the alternative.


----------



## Franko (9 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I would much rather have this draped over my coffin then the alternative.



So you are a patriotic Canadian.... I get that point, and have no problems with that... all the power to you.

There is no need to insult our or berate our cousins to the south....

Regards


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I would die for this *if I thought it would make a difference*.



I think this is the relevant point.  Please come back once you have determined what, if anything, you would consider "making a difference" as an individual really is.


----------

